# IAII Engine assembly begins



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I went to Richie Hoffman's (engine builder) today. He started assembling my motor today. Pretty cool......we got the camshaft, and crankshaft installed. here are some pics....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*Some of the parts for the engine*

Here are a couple pics of the pistons, rods, etc.... Diamond Pistons (special coating), Crower Rods......"the good stuff".....note : the out of focus pic shows the double keyed crank....so the blower hub stays put.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Good move on double keying the crank. Looks like you have enlisted some real profesionals in all the aspects of your build.

Details, details, details.....:cheers. 

It will surely be exciting firing that monster for the first time!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks ALKY...we researched, then researched some more....Richie has been building Pontiac Engines for quite a while. There is a lot of coin on that engine stand!!!!:cheers E


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Super cool Eric, that thing looks great!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, this is getting good. Really nice stuff. Glad your surgery went well, both, you and the car are getting better
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas, Jet, thanks, this is starting to get good...everything is sorta' coming together at once. Also thanks for the 'health' wishes.....Eric:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks awesome!! Wish I was putting it together!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

John, C'mon out....Sunday is work on engine day!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see this beast assembled! And hear it!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

mmmmmmm..........engine porn. 

looks like you might not have enough quench with those pistons. :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Stracener!.......Shane I could always "add quench" by pouring water down the carbs......!:rofl: E


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Best wishes car- and health-wise. The engine looks awesome. I'm sure that when your fire it up, I'll hear it down here in South Carolina!


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW! Super nice Eric! I can't wait till i grow up big and strong so i can build an engine like that. Looks like i might need fat pockets too. No problems if i could keep the wife's hands outta them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Purf, Not only will you hear it, but, you should be able to see the tire smoke too!!:cheers Wilshire, Thanks....I am a bit past big and strong....more like old and sickly :lol:...as for the pockets, better get a shoe box and a shovel and make a stash....:cheers eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I just found my next long distance trip destination- Eric's garage. That motor is going to be NASTY :willy::cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Crusty, You are always welcome to visit! We generally work on the engine on Sundays....we need a couple more weeks, then start up, and off to the dyno....:cheers Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Stracener!.......Shane I could always "add quench" by pouring water down the carbs......!:rofl: E


:lol::rofl:

Man I love engine stuff... ain't nothing like the first time the beast comes to life.

Can't wait to see it done and HEAR it run!

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, C'mon up! E:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*More engine assembly pics*

We did some more work on the engine today.....had a fair amount of fitting and thinking to do......got the heads on. Fitted the balancer to the crank (nice and tight). the cam is degreed. The BEAR bolt as it is now officially known as, is torqued and red lock tited .....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thats really pretty but you should have just stuck to the stock block. you're never gonna floor it anyway. :willy::rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:lol:If I had 1/2 a brain....I woulda stuck to stock everything!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

somewhere there is an alcohol funny car that cant set a new record because you have its engine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I shoulda tubbed!!:willy:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OMFG This is gonna be AWESOME!! arty:

Estimated completion date? Are you going to fire it on a test stand and/or dyno it?

Looks incredible and yeah, you shoulda tubbed it. I still may do mine :willy:.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> :lol:If I had 1/2 a brain....I woulda stuck to stock everything!


I thought they left you at least 1/2 :lol:? And don't you already have a stocker?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I only STARTED with 1/2...I think I only have 1 synapse left....sort of like the ignition system on a Briggs& Stratton 1 banger! We are hoping to have it complete and run up on our stand in "a few weeks".... Then to the dyno for some fine tuning...then into the operating room for install...I should have the car back by then!!!arty:arty::cheers....early Christmas present!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> The BEAR bolt as it is now officially known as, is torqued and red lock tited .....


:rofl: I love it :lol:

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Figured you would!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*More Engine Assembly Pics.....*

As is usual, I went to Richie Hoffmans shop today, to watch and assist with my engine build.....I have come to the conclusion that if 2 parts are made by different manufacturers, they aren't going to fit together with out some form of alteration or a trip to the machine shop!!:willy: So, tomorrow i will take my intake manifold to get milled, so that it will fit the E-heads, which are bolted to the block that the oil pan took 2 hrs of "adjusting" to get to fit...... All part of "the hobby" I guess. I feel sorry for Richie who is probably getting paid about $3.50 an hour to build a custom engine! Anyway, here are some pics of progress..... E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A few more for you engine pervs....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:rool::

Definitely an engine perv, here...

:agree On the parts modification... the phrase "bolt on" is one of the biggest lies ever perpetrated on us poor gear heads. Probably what it really means is, "if you only knew how much hassle this was going to be to install, you would probably 'bolt on' to something else...." 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sure I'll love it when it is finished.....I need to buy a Lathe, a Bridgeport, a CNC waterjet, ......now I know why some guys say "Mine bolted right together"....then a month later "I was cruisin' today and my crankshaft flew past me on the Highway, what would cause that to happen?".....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

its always something. gotta love aftermarket. patience grasshopper


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane, I'm trying........with the help of my friend James Beam, I should get through it! E:cheers :lol: :rofl:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I relied on "Jose" and my "old Grandad":lol:. They were a big help :cheers.

BTW, those are some sexy freezeplugs.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Excuse me i need to go re-wind the rubberband in my very miniscule looking 463....Damn E thats one beefy looking brute of an engine. Better not drink too much or that intake might suck your arm in if you get to close....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas!....I only hang out with Jose in the summer.....we should have the blower installled NEXT weekend, maybe, hopefully!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Had our Sunday engine session today....we were waiting on parts until now...made some nice progress. Tomorrow I have to order a spacer to move the top blower snout pulley forward...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sbout time we had an update lol. Looking good. What's the story behind the trick looking waterpump? Gold plated hardware!?! And why's the idler pulley so high?

And how have you been feeling? , recovering nicely I presume since your working on the "Beast from the East".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Alky, The water pump has some machined surfaces on it. They are where the Billet Spec. accessory drive bracket mounts.....The "gold hardware" is just the normal Grade 8 bolt color, as supplied by BDS. I don't know why the idler is so high....maybe I need a shorter belt.? We gotta bring the drive snout on the blower out .715. I am going to call BDS tomorrow to order spacer/shims. I'll ask about the idler position when I talk to Craig R. tomorrow....As for my health....2 steps forward, 1 step back. I'll try to remain alive at least till the car is finished lol....Thanks for asking!!!!!! Eric :cheers


----------

